# Adaptateur pour appareil photo Lightning vers USB



## Azety (20 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour,
désolé si je post au mauvais endroit, je n'ai rien trouvé de similaire à ma question.

En pleine hésitation entre les iPad, je me demande si le câble lightning vers USB censé prendre en charge un appareil photo peut accueillir n'importe quel modèle d'appareil photo.
Sur le site Apple aucune réponse, et je n'arrive pas à poser la question, obligé de laisser un commentaire et une note sur l'article.

http://store.apple.com/fr/product/M...ur-appareil-photo-lightning-vers-usb#overview


J'aurais préféré un adaptateur qui lit les cartes Compact Flash, mais ça n'existe pas encore pour le lightning ... Et je n'ai pas envie de tenter le branchement  lightning > connecteur 30 broches > adaptateur Compact Flash.
Si ça ne fonctionne pas j'ai environ 90&#8364; d'accessoires dans le derrière.















Quelqu'un aurait donc testé le câble USB / Lightning avec un iPad 4 / iPad Mini ?
Côté vitesse de transfert j'ai également des doutes...
Le pire étant que ce câble n'accepte pas de clé USB ou autre lecteur de carte mémoire, mais uniquement des appareils photos.

Il y a un lecteur lightning pour les cartes mémoires SD uniquement, et ça c'est aussi discriminatoire que stupide... Je vais pas me prendre un Nikon D600 ou un Fuji X-PRO 1 juste parce que Apple ne s'intéresse pas au compact flash...

Merci pour vos éventuelles réponses.


----------



## Nicolas94 (30 Novembre 2012)

Azety a dit:


> Bonjour,
> désolé si je post au mauvais endroit, je n'ai rien trouvé de similaire à ma question.
> 
> En pleine hésitation entre les iPad, je me demande si le câble lightning vers USB censé prendre en charge un appareil photo peut accueillir n'importe quel modèle d'appareil photo.
> ...



Ca fonctionne avec le cable USB photo d'Apple auquel tu branches :
- Soit ton appareil photo avec son cable USB
- Soit ta carte Compact Flash avec une clef USB branchée sur le kit d'Apple. La carte USB Compact Flash de marque Integral fonctionne bien par exemple, c'est celle que j'utilise


----------

